# You Guys Might Think I'm Crazy': Diary Of Us 'missionary' Reveals Last Days In Remote Island



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 23, 2018)

The Christian evangelist who attempted to convert one of the world's last remaining isolated tribes wrote of his convictions in pursuing the mission even in the face of open hostility and attempts on his life, according to diary entries and notes. 

In excerpts from his journal, John Allen Chau, the American who is believed to have been killed by members of the isolationist Sentinelese tribe on a tiny, remote island in the Bay of Bengal, wrote of returning to the island to continue his attempts at conversion even after a tribesman shot at him with a bow and arrow, piercing a Bible he was carrying. 




Sentinelese tribe thought to have killed American 'world's most isolated.'
"I hollered, 'My name is John, I love you and Jesus loves you,'" he wrote in his diary, pages of which were shared by his mother with the Washington Post. Shortly after, a young member of the tribe shot at him, according to his account.

In pages left with the fishermen who facilitated his trip to the island, his musings are a clear indication of his desire to convert the tribe.


"Lord, is this island Satan's last stronghold where none have heard or even had the chance to hear your name?" he wrote. 

His notes indicate that he knew the trip was illegal, describing how the small fishing vessel transported him to the isolated island under cover of darkness, evading patrols. 
"God Himself was hiding us from the Coast Guard and many patrols," he wrote.
All seven locals who facilitated the trip have been arrested.

*Deliberate isolation *
The Sentinelese live in complete isolation on the remote island in the Andaman archipelago, and are thought to have done so for tens of thousands of years. The tribe and their home are protected by Indian law to maintain their way of life and protect them from modern illnesses because they lack immunity. 

Just more than a dozen people are officially thought to live on the remote island, which about 50 kilometer (31 miles) west of Port Blair, the capital of the Andaman and Nicobar archipelago, an Indian territory. 

They represent some of the last people on earth whose way of life remains entirely undisturbed by modern civilization.
The island is a protected area, and people are not allowed to go within 5 nautical miles of it, after previous incidents of aggressive behavior toward outsiders were observed. In 2006, two local fishermen were killed by the tribes.






Chau did not inform the police of his intentions to travel to the island to attempt to convert its inhabitants, officials said.

*'God, I don't want to die'*
Dependra Pathak, director general of police of the Andaman and Nicobar islands, told CNN that Chau had made several trips to the island, returning to the fishing boat at least twice.
"The boat stopped 500-700 meters (1,640 - 2,300 feet) away from the island and (Chau) used a canoe to reach the shore of the island. He came back later that day with arrow injuries. On the 16th, the (tribespeople) broke his canoe.

"So he came back to the boat swimming. He did not come back on the 17th; the fishermen later saw the tribespeople dragging his body around."




Six isolated tribe encounters: The results are usually violent
While on board, he wrote one final note to his family.
"You guys might think I'm crazy in all this but I think it's worthwhile to declare Jesus to these people," it said. "God, I don't want to die."

Despite the reports from the fishermen claiming they had seen the tribespeople dragging Chau's body across the beach before burying it in the sand, his mother, Lynda Adams-Chau, told the Post that she believed he was still alive.
Asked why, she answered, "My prayers."






Port Blair, the capital of the Andaman and Nicobar union territory.

*History of aggression against outsiders*
Chau is not the first person to fall victim to the Sentinelese after intruding on their island, which it is illegal for outsiders to land on.

In 2006, members of the tribe killed two poachers who had been illegally fishing in the waters surrounding North Sentinel Island after their boat drifted ashore, according to tribal advocacy nonprofit Survival International.

Two years previously, in the wake of the ruinous 2004 tsunami in the Indian Ocean, a member of the group was photographed on a beach on the island, firing arrows at a helicopter sent to check on their welfare.





An image of a Sentinelese tribesman aiming a bow and arrow at a helicopter which was assessing the tribe's wellbeing in 2004, following the Indian Ocean tsunami. 
Expeditions were made to the island frequently in the 1980s and 1990s, where gifts were often left for its people, but these have since dropped off. 

According to India's 2011 census, only 15 Sentinelese were estimated to remain on the island. India's government has stuck to an "eyes-on and hands-off" policy to ensure that poachers do not enter North Sentinel Island, according to the country's Ministry of Tribal Affairs.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 23, 2018)

This is fascinating to me! First that this tribe is totally isolated. Second that this dude would break the law to come their island. Third that he didn’t leave after the first arrow wound. This is crazy!


----------



## frizzy (Nov 23, 2018)

I guffawed when I first heard the story.  But then heard he might be dead.  RIP 

They must have heard about 'Merica.


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm not mad at them. He knew the risks. Leave those people alone! You are uninvited and unwanted, how much clearer did they have to make it?


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 23, 2018)

A Very interesting article, thanks for sharing. Some People have weird obsessions with trying to convert others to their beliefs.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 23, 2018)

Why not work on his own white people?  In my eyes, they're about as far away from God as possible.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 23, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> Why not work on his own white people?  In my eyes, they're about as far away from God as possible.


Right! There are a ton of people that could be the target of his , er, enthusiasm.  And I guess going to Honduras with the rest of the missionaries was out of the question


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 23, 2018)

This is mental illness. We used to have asylums for people like this. Now they’re just out here, talking to themselves on the streets and canoeing their way to death. It’s sad.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 23, 2018)

Religion - a gateway to psychosis.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 23, 2018)

So arrogant.

I've always found mission work suspect and this only strengthens my position.


----------



## nysister (Nov 23, 2018)

How are insistent people 'victims' of the Sentinelese when they are the ones harassing them?

The Sentinelese probably became agressive when the health of their people was compromised after previous visits from outsiders.

If someone says "go away", respect that.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 23, 2018)

I knew I shouldn't but I laughed hard when I first read this story. This is a classic case of "that's what you get for being in other folks bizness".


----------



## Zuleika (Nov 23, 2018)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 23, 2018)

At first I just knew it was some white dude savior mess. Then I saw his pic and got all sorts of confused...


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 23, 2018)

frizzy said:


> I guffawed when I first heard the story.  But then heard he might be dead.  RIP
> 
> They must have heard about 'Merica.



This definitely belongs in the "Rest in Pieces" thread


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 23, 2018)

These people are haughty and high-minded. Not everyone wants to hear about your religion, savior or doctrine. Respect that!


----------



## Bklynqueen (Nov 23, 2018)

In trying to convert others to God, he forgot the old proverb " Pride goeth before a Fall".  His ego would not allow him to leave these people alone.  He wanted to prove that he had this great power to convert these tribesman to God and that God would see him through.  Unfortunately, unlike Daniel, he did not get delivered from the lion's den.  I don't feel sorry for him.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 23, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> This is mental illness. We used to have asylums for people like this. Now they’re just out here, talking to themselves on the streets and *canoeing their way to death*. It’s sad.



I laughed so hard at this post. 

This dude could've brought all sorts of illnesses with him and took those people out. His arrogance is why I like.....welp....you knew the risks. 

The real fascination to me is that these people appear very dark skinned.


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 23, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> I laughed so hard at this post.
> 
> This dude could've brought all sorts of illnesses with him and took those people out. His arrogance is why I like.....welp....you knew the risks.
> 
> The real fascination to me is that these people appear very dark skinned.



Yeah, I literally have no sympathy for this guy. I can't stand arrogant people. Missionaries are highly suspect to me in general and this guy doesn't help their cause.

As far as them being dark-skinned, I read another article saying that these people are thought to be one of the oldest living paleolithic peoples. They were thought to be one of the first groups to migrate out of Africa and have been living on the island for over 60,000 years. It's fascinating.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 23, 2018)

These are my kind of people.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Nov 23, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> At first I just knew it was some white dude savior mess. Then I saw his pic and got all sorts of confused...


I think  he's half white.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Nov 23, 2018)

Um, John, what made you think that these peoples understand English?
Do you think that they understood what you said? How can you convert them if you can't/don't speak their language?

And why did you think that they have no concept of 'religion' just because they were 'uncivilized'?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 23, 2018)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> I think  he's half white.



Well that would explain his entitlement and savior issues..(mom sounded white in terms of her comments) but maaan...he just could not take a hint!  I agree his ego and pride got in the way.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 24, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Um, John, *what made you think that these peoples understand English*?
> Do you think that they understood what you said? How can you convert them if you can't/don't speak their language?
> 
> And why did you think that they have no concept of 'religion' just because they were 'uncivilized'?



OMG, This too!! You're so right!!

Did he intend to avoid getting killed while learning their language enough to teach them about his religion???


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 24, 2018)

A US fundamentalist Christian group has sought murder charge .. 

Read more at:
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Read more at:
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 24, 2018)

*John Allen Chau: Body of man killed by tribe 'may never be recovered'*





Image:An Instagram selfie by John Allen Chau, taken on his most recent trip to India
By Russell Hope, news reporter

The body of an American evangelist killed by an ancient tribe on a forbidden island may never be recovered, experts have said.

John Allen Chau was reportedly killed in a "hail of arrows" after he visited North Sentinel Island to convert its protected people to Christianity - singing songs of worship and telling them "Jesus loves you".


Local fishermen saw tribespeople dragging his body around on the beach.

Authorities in India have not even tried to send police ashore to question the tribe, who have greeted outsiders with hostility for decades.

Meanwhile, tribal rights experts have warned it would be a "futile exercise" to try and retrieve Mr Chau's body.

Exposing the isolated group to people from the outside world could also be risky - amid concerns that 21st-century diseases as mild as the common cold could kill off the tribe.

Police have sent a boat near North Sentinel, which lies in the Indian Ocean, for a second time, with a statement adding: "Due precautions were taken by the team to ensure that this particularly vulnerable tribal group are not disturbed and distressed during this exercise."





Image:John Allen Chau reportedly died in 'a hail of arrows'
The Sentinelese are believed to be the world's last pre-neolithic tribe.

Sophie Grig, who campaigns for isolated groups, said: "I don't believe there is any safe way to retrieve the body without putting both the Sentinelese and those attempting it at risk."

Pankaj Sekhsaria, who has written about tribes on other secluded islands, warned any attempt to recover Mr Chau could "create conflict with the community".

And Anup Kapoor, anthropology professor at the University of Delhi, said: "They have been killed and persecuted historically by the British and the Japanese. They hate anyone in uniform. If they see someone in uniform, they will kill him on the spot."

Nonetheless, police are liaising with experts about the best way to establish contact.





Image:Mr Chau knew it was illegal to go within three miles of North Sentinel Island
The Anthropological Survey of India has had previous rudimentary contact with the tribe - with one of its officials, C. Raghu, adding: "When we went there, nothing happened. Our seniors visited the island and they came back. It is because we are experts and know the pulse of the people.

"It's not just the risk of disease. You also have to think of how to handle yourself, what to say and what to share with them. To them, whoever gets there is from the outside, new world."

Mr Chau had tried to reach the Sentinelese several times, despite knowing it was illegal to go within three miles (five km) of the island. Seven people have been arrested on suspicion of helping him.




*Force leaders to debate on TV*
Have you signed our petition?

Notes written during his earlier attempts have revealed that a young boy on the island fired an arrow that hit his Bible.

Mr Chau wrote: "Why did a little kid have to shoot me today? His high-pitched voice still lingers in my head.

"I DON'T WANT TO DIE. Would it be wiser to leave and let someone else to continue. No I don't think so."


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 24, 2018)

His notes make him sound religious fanatic.

That said,  what would be the point of a murder charge? They know nothing about the outside world. They are already isolated. What kind of Christian message is that? Let's punish islander because religious guy didn' t follow the law, disrespected the people, their culture, infringed on their rights, way of life etc...??!!!

He has a lot of Asian features. If he is Amerasian, maybe he was adopted by white family.


----------



## nysister (Nov 26, 2018)

The more I read about him, the more he disgusts me. I have no pity due to his extreme arrogance and sense of entitlement.


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 27, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> A US fundamentalist Christian group has sought murder charge ..
> 
> Read more at:
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> ...


Knuck if you buck! I wanna see how exactly they would accomplish this. I know what they are capable of; but are they really bout a massacre of these people in 2K18? All in the name of some random dude with a saviour complex. Let's see if white privilege will extend to North Sentinel Island.


----------



## Transformer (Nov 27, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> Knuck if you buck! I wanna see how exactly they would accomplish this. I know what they are capable of; but are they really bout a massacre of these people in 2K18? All in the name of some random dude with a saviour complex. *Let's see if white privilege will extend to North Sentinel Island*.



While certainly it is the exercise of Caucasian manifesto this seems more like the case of  Christian Privilege.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 28, 2018)

Transformer said:


> While certainly it is the exercise of Caucasian manifesto this seems more like the case of  Christian Privilege.



No...  it's white privilege too...  if he was black they'd be talking about him the same way we're talking about Whitey McWhiterson!


----------



## Transformer (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm laughing because a guy in Australia wrote that "the tribe has a zero immigration policy."  Of course he thinks AU should do the same to immigrants from African countries


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 28, 2018)

I think it's interesting that he was convinced that they were the last humans who'd never heard of Jesus Christ... if he'd used his noggin a bit, done some light research he would know that it's far from the truth.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 28, 2018)

Transformer said:


> I'm laughing because a guy in Australia wrote that "the tribe has a zero immigration policy."  Of course he thinks AU should do the same to immigrants from African countries


That is so funny!


----------



## Nikkiluv254 (Nov 29, 2018)

My favorite image:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Also, Sentinel Island In The Andaman Has Amazing Reviews On Google:
*








Many reviewers on the Google Plus page gave five-star ratings for the hostile island





Polled as an appealing 4.1 out of five, the island has received overwhelming praise from 'reviewers', although many of those who have visited have met an untimely end at the hands of the tribe.

One reviewer, Jeff Sharp, wrote: 'Was attacked by a group of naked gangsters and they didn't even show me the way to the city when I asked for directions.

'But overall, the experience was pleasant and I will visit again. Be sure to wear body armour if you visit.'*


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Dec 3, 2018)

They want to try and retrieve his body? Good luck with that.

Just put that in your Lessons Learned recap and move TF on. Stop going into other people’s houses when you weren’t invited.


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 3, 2018)

SoopremeBeing said:


> They want to try and retrieve his body? Good luck with that.
> 
> Just put that in your Lessons Learned recap and move TF on. Stop going into other people’s houses when you weren’t invited.



Right. I feel the same way about his body as I do about people who die trying to climb Everest.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 4, 2018)

The tweets saying how POCs should've done this hundreds of years ago when wypipo started going around the world, instead of being nice and welcoming are hilarious! 

No sympathy. He should've left them alone.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanksgiving dinner invite Permanently DENIED.    I wonder how many Native Americans high-fived at this news. 

It's as though these folks knew what was up; knew History; and ....  decided not to go that route.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 4, 2018)

Every single time that I see this picture, I have to stop myself from asking: are they doing the butterfly or the tootsie roll? 



Nikkiluv254 said:


> My favorite image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## metro_qt (Dec 4, 2018)

meka72 said:


> Every single time that I see this picture, I have to stop myself from asking: are they doing the butterfly or the tootsie roll?


LOL!!!!! I can't unsee this now!


----------



## LaFaraona (Dec 5, 2018)

His body should be left on the island. Enough anxiety and stress has already been done to the islanders because of this arrogant zealot.
Leave the people alone already.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Dec 5, 2018)

1QTPie said:


> I think it's interesting that he was convinced that they were the last humans who'd never heard of Jesus Christ... if he'd used his noggin a bit, done some light research he would know that it's far from the truth.


Maybe God has revealed himself to them in his own way?


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 11, 2018)

This reminds me of a documentary I watched. This guy went to a secluded tribe. He hired a guide from one of the tribes and was paying him and his group peanuts, like 10 or 20 dollars per day. After he did the job the Bush man told him he had to pay him 1,500 dollars because he knew he was going to make money from filming the tribe and that was what his services were worth. The tribal man felt that the whole village should benefit and he intended to buy a boat for the village so that they had better access to the towns.

The white man was angry, utterly indignant and refused. The tribe man got his bow and arrow and started attacking him and told him he would not help him and his crew get back to civilization. The filmmaker was so angry and terrified.  I was shocked at his indignation and him being so comfortable with taking advantage of these people (yeah I am so freaking naive sometimes).

It was the MOST hilarious thing I had ever seen. I squealed and hollered. This little guy terrorizing the white man with his bow and arrow. He was really scared and the little guy chased him and cussed him out. He learned that day. This is a recent documentary I watched on Kodi. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Glad I watched it for free after he tried to fleece those people.


----------



## sweetvi (Dec 11, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> This reminds me of a documentary I watched. This guy went to a secluded tribe. He hired a guide from one of the tribes and was paying him and his group peanuts, like 10 or 20 dollars per day. After he did the job the Bush man told him he had to pay him 1,500 dollars because he knew he was going to make money from filming the tribe and that was what his services were worth. The tribal man felt that the whole village should benefit and he intended to buy a boat for the village so that they had better access to the towns.
> 
> The white man was angry, utterly indignant and refused. The tribe man got his bow and arrow and started attacking him and told him he would not help him and his crew get back to civilization. The filmmaker was so angry and terrified.  I was shocked at his indignation and him being so comfortable with taking advantage of these people (yeah I am so freaking naive sometimes).
> 
> It was the MOST hilarious thing I had ever seen. I squealed and hollered. This little guy terrorizing the white man with his bow and arrow. He was really scared and the little guy chased him and cussed him out. He learned that day. This is a recent documentary I watched on Kodi. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Glad I watched it for free after he tried to fleece those people.




What's the name


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 11, 2018)

Ganjababy said:


> This reminds me of a documentary I watched. This guy went to a secluded tribe. He hired a guide from one of the tribes and was paying him and his group peanuts, like 10 or 20 dollars per day. After he did the job the Bush man told him he had to pay him 1,500 dollars because he knew he was going to make money from filming the tribe and that was what his services were worth. The tribal man felt that the whole village should benefit and he intended to buy a boat for the village so that they had better access to the towns.
> 
> The white man was angry, utterly indignant and refused. The tribe man got his bow and arrow and started attacking him and told him he would not help him and his crew get back to civilization. The filmmaker was so angry and terrified.  I was shocked at his indignation and him being so comfortable with taking advantage of these people (yeah I am so freaking naive sometimes).
> 
> It was the MOST hilarious thing I had ever seen. I squealed and hollered. This little guy terrorizing the white man with his bow and arrow. He was really scared and the little guy chased him and cussed him out. He learned that day. This is a recent documentary I watched on Kodi. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Glad I watched it for free after he tried to fleece those people.



Did the tribesman get his money though?


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 11, 2018)

msbettyboop said:


> Did the tribesman get his money though?


He did he was gangsta. Never seen anything like it in my life. They always portray aboriginal peoples as victims but brother bush man was like not today white man.​


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 11, 2018)

sweetvi said:


> What's the name


I will go search and come back


----------

